# Sub Out to Aux In



## george (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey folks.
Happy easter if anyone celebrates that.

Quick question, would I be able to run a RCA Y cable from my SUB OUT on one receiver to the AUX IN on another receiver/integrated amp ? 

I had someone donate me 2 pairs of Technics SB-2820's with the tweeters and mids blown, but the lows are fine. 

I was thinking of hacking 2 into one box bridged at 8 ohms and having a stereo sub setup type of thing. Or should I just use a passive low-pass and not worry about the sub out to aux in idea. Any thoughts ?


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

So you are looking to use the speaker outputs on the second receiver to run your speakers (subs only)? It might be more hassle than it is worth, but if you already have the second amp/receiver you could give it a try. I'd be curious to see how it sounds and functions. 

matteo


----------

